# Marconi - The End ?



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

There is a small legal notice in the 'Telegraph' today concerning the winding up of M (2003) plc - Formerly Marconi plc. 

Is this the final QTP then ?

David
+


----------



## China hand (Sep 11, 2008)

Very, very sad. I wonder how many Marconi men have sailed since they started the marine service?


----------



## jimg0nxx (Sep 1, 2005)

Well, I was number 21390 and joined in February '62. By the end the number must have been quite a few thousand more.


----------



## Keith Adkins (Apr 21, 2006)

Funny how you remember various numbers I was 20224 in August 1958, I do remember my old chief, Harry Matthews, on the Southern Cross saying that his number was 3 figures!


----------



## Ivor Lloyd (Jul 18, 2005)

*Marconi*

I joined in 1942 but am unable to remember Number

Ivor Lloyd


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Ivor,

Dont know if you have seen the thread from mvagnes - link below.

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=49172

Hawkey01


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I knew they wouldn't last without me.

John T


----------



## Newcastle Star (Apr 16, 2004)

December 1960 my paybook number 20996 when I joined Marconi in Aberdeen before travelling to 1st ship M/T Thornaby at Swan Hunters.

Vernon Clark
R738130


----------



## R/O (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello my number when I joined Marconi in July 1975 was 24662
Rgds
Freddie


----------



## ericfisher (Nov 27, 2011)

I joined in Oct 1942 but don't remember a number. I have an original copy of their "Wireless at Sea" the first fifty years sent to me at that time, 1950. Somewhat "dogeared" now. Eric Fisher


----------

